# CPT Question: Peak Flow



## Mapel_AK (Apr 29, 2009)

I was wondering how others bill for a peak flow measure that was done during an office visit?  Do you use CPT 94150 or a HCPCS code?  Please Help!


----------



## amolson1325 (Apr 29, 2009)

We use the 94150.....


----------

